# bilder anzeigen per hotspots



## egreis (22. August 2002)

hi,

ich würde gerne in einer graphik hotspots einbauen, die dann beim clicken bewirken, dass auf der gleichen seite ein textfeld angezeigt wird, das zu dem jeweiligen hotspot infos enthält. insgesamt hätte ich drei hotspots und drei textfelder, die jeweils beim clicken erscheinen sollen. die textfelder würden alle auf der gleichen stelle liegen...

kann mir da jemand mal weiterhelfen?

vielen dank schon mal im vorraus.

evert


----------



## kasi (22. August 2002)

Äh falls ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du
so ne Art interaktive Karte mit Tooltips.
Oder sollen die Daten anderswo gezeigt werden?


----------



## Adam Wille (23. August 2002)

Hoi,

ich denke, das hast du richtig verstanden - klang für mich jedenfalls unmissverständlich danach. 

Dadurch, dass die Textfelder bei Klick erscheinen, schlage ich mal den Gebrauch von Layern im HTML-Dokument vor.
Teilst du also eine Karte per HotSpot-Geschichte (in SELFHTML imho prima erklärt) solltest du bei jeweiligem Klick einen Layer mit dem Textfeld sichtbar machen und diesem Textfeld bei Klick natürlich auch noch die zugehörigen Textdaten übermitteln.

Sollte mit JavaScript alles machbar sein. 

Geist


----------



## Psyclic (23. August 2002)

hm die textdaten sollten schon in den layern enthalten sein 
aber ansonsten, würd ichs ebenfals so machen.


----------



## Adam Wille (23. August 2002)

Dann brauchst du ja aber auch 3 Layer für die Seite, die du alle immer wieder aktivieren und deaktivieren müsstest - nicht ein bisschen umständlich?

Geist


----------



## egreis (23. August 2002)

naja, so ähnlich habe ich mir das vorgestellt.

mit flash geht das ja relativ einfach. ich würde es aber gerne in html machen.

ihr habt das schon richtig verstanden. links auf der seite wären die drei buttons/hotspots, auf der rechten seite würde dann je nach button/hotspot der zugehörige text erscheinen.

aber ich schau jetzt mal weiter, ob ich da bei selfhtml was finden kann.

danke auf jeden fall mal.

und ich schau auf jeden fall beim java forum mal vorbei!

evert


----------

